# DNP dosage



## Ste1337 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi peeps, just started a DNP cycle yesterday its nowhere near as bad as what i expected, sure im sweating a bit but nothing like i imagined, i was wondering if i should up my dosage? Im off of work this week but back next tuesday so id prefer to run higher this week and lower next week (only during my days at work). I read the half life is 36hours but last night i felt nothing like i did during the day when i first took some.

Current weight 81.1kg

Body fat ~12%

want to get down to about 6% body fat/75-76kg.

Im currently running 375mg per day, i read dosage should be 2-6mg per kg of body weight so that would make me 162-486mg per day. Do you think it would be wise for me to run an extra tab each day and make it 500mg?

Currently running a keto based diet, apart from im having a bowl of frozen fruit in the morning for the fructose. For example id have a protein shake(water) first off and then a 200g bowl of fruit in the morning, then a pack of 200g ham, then 450g of chicken breast and mayonnaise, and in the evening finish off with a blue cheese omelette.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

wait and see how you react- one day is not enough to gauge how you feel- try a week


----------



## Just_Bob (Feb 2, 2013)

375mg a day is gona hit you like a truck in 5 days time. I wouldnt go any higher just yet. Wait till it all builds up by the end of the weekend and youll be glad you didnt up it. What stuff you got?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

FFS no wonder idiots die using DNP, have you not read from every single thread on dnp that it accumulates in your system? so what exactly are you expecting to feel after 1 bloody day!! Jesus man do some reading!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Takes a few days to build up, i knocked it on the head after a week cos i felt like sh1t on just 125mg a day. Not particularly sweaty, just really lethargic.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Do NOT up your dosage. Wait about 5 days then see how you feel.

Oh and your diet looks dreadful. Not keto but not really anything


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

Mate after 5 days you aren't going to want to get up in the morning.


----------



## Ste1337 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> FFS no wonder idiots die using DNP, have you not read from every single thread on dnp that it accumulates in your system? so what exactly are you expecting to feel after 1 bloody day!! Jesus man do some reading!


Im not an idiot if you read my post i understand the half life is 36 hours and it will take around 5 half lives before you can write off the first inital dose, what i was saying is that in the daytime when i had it, i was sweating a fair bit and i felt it a lot, and come midnight it was almost as if all the effects had completely worn off.


----------



## Ste1337 (Feb 2, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Takes a few days to build up, i knocked it on the head after a week cos i felt like sh1t on just 125mg a day. Not particularly sweaty, just really lethargic.


Im running T3 also at 50mg per day, this should combat it right? Although i know where you are coming from i ran a clen course not long ago and even with the T3 i was having afternoon naps at work on my break!


----------



## Ste1337 (Feb 2, 2012)

Just_Bob said:


> 375mg a day is gona hit you like a truck in 5 days time. I wouldnt go any higher just yet. Wait till it all builds up by the end of the weekend and youll be glad you didnt up it. What stuff you got?


Ok ill stick with this then, everybody else seems to object right now! Im using d-hacks stuff, also running his ultra burn stack (30mg DMAA, 10mg yohimbine, 10mg sibutramine, 10mg synephrine, 200mg caffeine)


----------



## Ste1337 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Do NOT up your dosage. Wait about 5 days then see how you feel.
> 
> Oh and your diet looks dreadful. Not keto but not really anything


Ok mate i will do that, what is wrong with the diet? Iv read many guides for DNP use and the best one i came across said to run a keto-like low calorie diet but to have a bowl of fruit in the morning because the fructose will rehydrate the liver and help with the lethargy. Other DNP diets i have read are mostly low carb keto diets, or low fat normal carbs, but i went against the low fat and normal carbs because carbs will increase body temp?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

I'm running 100mg t3 and its doing f'all for and I'm on day 17 of 250mg a day.

I'm only in the land of the living thanks to caffeine and epherdrine.

All ill say is be careful.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> FFS no wonder idiots die using DNP, have you not read from every single thread on dnp that it accumulates in your system? so what exactly are you expecting to feel after 1 bloody day!! Jesus man do some reading!


yep,thought same, just bang ur head on a door mate it'll make it all go away

started y'day and not as bad as he thought, ffs, to the OP,or moron.......it builds in the system.......in fact nah fuk it, pop 3 day a day and come back after a week and let us know if its not as bad as u thought.

These are the type of ppl who use gear after training for a week and do fuk all research just start stupid fukin threads.


----------



## Ste1337 (Feb 2, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'm running 100mg t3 and its doing f'all for and I'm on day 17 of 250mg a day.
> 
> I'm only in the land of the living thanks to caffeine and epherdrine.
> 
> All ill say is be careful.


ahh ok, i didnt find the T3 did much for me on clen either really, apart from keep me up at night if i had it too late in the day. I dont want to run the DNP for long just 7-14 days, it will probably be around the 10 day mark im guessing, or whenever i hit my goal or cant handle the sides.

To all of the keyboard warriors iv done my research very much so, taking lots of support vits/supplements and also regularly monitoring body temp. Im not doing any exercise whilst on, and i dont plan on doing much other than sitting around in the house.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ste1337 said:


> ahh ok, i didnt find the T3 did much for me on clen either really, apart from keep me up at night if i had it too late in the day. I dont want to run the DNP for long just 7-14 days, it will probably be around the 10 day mark im guessing, or whenever i hit my goal or cant handle the sides.
> 
> To all of the keyboard warriors iv done my research very much so, taking lots of support vits/supplements and also regularly monitoring body temp. Im not doing any exercise whilst on, and i dont plan on doing much other than sitting around in the house.


when are you taking your T3?


----------



## Ste1337 (Feb 2, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> when are you taking your T3?


I take it first thing in the morning, dont really fancy going above 50mg per day due to the catabolic effects, however i am running a low dose of tren E atm


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ste1337 said:


> I take it first thing in the morning, dont really fancy going above 50mg per day due to the catabolic effects, however i am running a low dose of tren E atm


how long do you leave it to eat after you take it?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Seriously - you started off and thought for your first run 375mg would be a good choice? 2-6mg is what is put about, but you should have read people's experiences, not 'recommended' doses. I know you state that you realise DNP has a very long half life - somewhere around 36 hours - so you will hit maximum dose in 5 days - what you dont seem to have grasped is that at 375mg your peak dose will be (I did you a favour here and ran it through my sheet):



almost 670mg - trust me you will feel like you have been set on fire, and will have trouble breathing at this level. Ignore the macho posts on here about running 500, 750 or higher doses, these were either not sustained, were massively underdosed or never happened. Also cannot be used for 'research'. I am guessing you are running DHacks as you are in multiples of 125mg. Drop to 250mg from today - at 5 days then make an educated choice based on how you feel - not what some 'recommendations' tells you. Also DHacks uses crystal DNP which seems, in my experience, to have a much higher impact - not sure why. Also his stuff is very well dosed, possibly even overdosed.

You may have a good tolerance of other substances, but DNP is very different. When it boils down it, DNP is a poison (in the truest sense of the word) in that its effects increase with dose. Every person has a different threshold for any such poisons (and paracetamol, digitalis and nitro glycerine are also in this category) and jumping in at a high dose is really not the wisest thing to do. I have researched it extensively - and not on the forums - but in the few medical research papers there are, and while you say 2-6mg, people have died at the 6mg dose.

I cannot recommend highly enough that you drop to 250mg and then see how you feel day 5. 375 is too high to kick off with. Please dont use the research word again as its clear you haven't. There are so many threads in this section that I have posted into, as well as other guys who have real world experience running this stuff multiple times, if you had read any of those you would not have started off at 375.

DNP is not something you can afford to **** around with and be macho about. If you wind it up too far the only thing that will bring it down, and then only if you are lucky, is ice baths and deep body cavity ice enemas.

You are looking to lose about 6kg - you will do this easily on a 2 week run at 250mg, provided your diet and exercise plan is good.

Finally - what additional supplements are you taking? DNP and T3 is not enough.


----------



## Ste1337 (Feb 2, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> how long do you leave it to eat after you take it?


The current plan is to have it with my protein shake, and then i have the bowl of fruit 2-3 hours afterwards, is this ok?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ste1337 said:


> The current plan is to have it with my protein shake, and then i have the bowl of fruit 2-3 hours afterwards, is this ok?


i would take it on an empty stomach and leave a good 20-30 mins until you have anything- i cant remember where i read that but it works for me on my cycle. Maybe thats why you dont feel any of the benefit?

Dont know mate worth a go though


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I didn't take the T3 in the end, still got an unused tub of D-Hacks stuff at home in a cupboard.

And 41 x 125mg DNP caps too for that matter!


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

@DiggyV once again another awesome post


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ste1337 said:


> The current plan is to have it with my protein shake, and then i have the bowl of fruit 2-3 hours afterwards, is this ok?


So much for the research. Fruit contains the simplest of sugars,and is the one most easily absorbed into the blood stream. Use complex carbs while on DNP - simple sugars will make you sweat, and if you had researched you would realise that sweating is not what makes you lose fat with DNP. You decouple the normal path that carbs have to be used as energy in the mitochondria in the cells, and instead glucose in the blood - most notably derived from carbs and sugars - just creates heat. It is the lack of carbs and hence lack of readily available energy source that makes your body strip fat for energy.

And if you haven't please read my long post on the previous page - it actually has real world advice to help, not just slag you off.


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

t3 needs to be taken on an empty stomach , to best effect , no food for as long as possible afterwards ,at least an hour ,in particular dairey products , think it was aus who told me this.....

so taking it with a protein shake is not advisible


----------



## carrock (Apr 23, 2013)

to be fair, at least the OP has asked for advice. If he was REALLY stupid he would have upped the dose to 500mg on day 3 and 625mg on day 4, and probably be in a body bag by day 6.


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

You'll want to be supplementing DNP with more than just T3; I'm yet to start my cycle (should be in the next 3/4 weeks) but I have my supplements bought:

Multi Vit

Vitamin C 3000mg

Vitamin E 800iu

Electrolytes

Benadryl

Glycerine

At least 4 litres of water a day, if not 6.

@DiggyV has posted about the best supplements and the best approach to taking DNP countless times.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Alex6534 said:


> You'll want to be supplementing DNP with more than just T3; I'm yet to start my cycle (should be in the next 3/4 weeks) but I have my supplements bought:
> 
> Multi Vit
> 
> ...


and Alpha Lipoic Acid @ 1200mg per day.


----------



## Ste1337 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the good advice diggyv its much appreciated  last night i did actually start to feel rather crap and so i have dropped to the 250mg per day you recommend. One thing iv noticed is my balls habe started to hurt since iv been on dnp...is this normal?

Heres my complete cycle/supplement list atm...

500mg tren, 1000mg equipoise per week

20mg nolvadex per day

0.5mg cabergoline every other day

1.25mg letrozole every 3 days (started to get gyno symptons not long ago)

250mg dnp per day

50mcg t3 per day

2mg ketotifen per day

150mg aspirin per day

Supervits

Vit C 2000mg per day

8x ON amino acids per day

3g green tea per day

5g taurine per day

Aninal flex oils

Liv.52

Coq10

NAC 1200mg

Milk thistle 1000mg

Hawthorne berry 1000mg

Grape seed extract 300mg

Nettle root 250mg

Celery seed extract 150mg

I think thats it all, might have missed something somewhere. Although iv felt hot the highest temp reading iv had was 37.9 yesterday afternoon and today its been 36.9 all morning


----------



## Ste1337 (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh and iv been having a lucozade electrolyte drink each day for electrolytes....is this enough? Is there any foods i can eat that contain glycerin? Its one supplement i shrugged off @DiggyV


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ste1337 said:


> Oh and iv been having a lucozade electrolyte drink each day for electrolytes....is this enough? Is there any foods i can eat that contain glycerin? Its one supplement i shrugged off @DiggyV


cheaper to make your own electrolyte drink- myprotein or TPW do them and put it in water/shakes etc


----------



## Ste1337 (Feb 2, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> cheaper to make your own electrolyte drink- myprotein or TPW do them and put it in water/shakes etc


My mate recommended to have a small amount of orange juice, some salt and top it up with water...is this right? Hes a PT but not really into the darker side of things, surely this is only sodium though, not the rest of them thats needed? I dont think i can afford an order from myprotein at the moment, just spent **** loads on some new PC components and taking this girl im seeing out


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ste1337 said:


> My mate recommended to have a small amount of orange juice, some salt and top it up with water...is this right? Hes a PT but not really into the darker side of things, surely this is only sodium though, not the rest of them thats needed? I dont think i can afford an order from myprotein at the moment, just spent **** loads on some new PC components and taking this girl im seeing out


have a look at this-

http://www.fitday.com/fitness-articles/nutrition/healthy-eating/how-to-make-a-homemade-electrolyte-drink.html

if you are taking taurine and what have you then im sure you'll be ok- essentially you want to replace all of the salts you lose whilst sweating/drinking water all day


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

You can run a much higher dose but you will feel like ****. It does accumulate. I found the powder to accumulate more harshly than crystal (think there is research on that actually).

I did 200mg 4 days a week for 2 weeks and 600-800mg at the weekend then 400mg 4 days a week for about 4 weeks and 800-1000mg at the weekend. Those last few weekends I was like a zombie. Work was warm, meetings were awkward at times.

Got shredded though...very very shredded.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Superhorse said:


> You can run a much higher dose but you will feel like ****. It does accumulate. I found the powder to accumulate more harshly than crystal (think there is research on that actually).
> 
> I did 200mg 4 days a week for 2 weeks and 600-800mg at the weekend then 400mg 4 days a week for about 4 weeks and 800-1000mg at the weekend. Those last few weekends I was like a zombie. Work was warm, meetings were awkward at times.
> 
> Got shredded though...very very shredded.


1000mg?

why?!


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> 1000mg?
> 
> why?!


Had a deadline, needed to maximise results.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Superhorse said:


> Had a deadline, needed to maximise results.


i didnt think increasing th dose did that?

could be wrong- still think you're insne- wouldnt have risked that for any deadline...


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Increasing dose increases cellular activity and metabolism so yes fat burns quicker...

1000mg not a dangerous dose IMO, feels like trash but you need to be going up towards 2g in my opinion to be putting yourself in immediate danger.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> i didnt think increasing th dose did that?
> 
> could be wrong- still think you're insne- wouldnt have risked that for any deadline...


DNP is a poison in its truest ense of the word. That is a substance whose effect increases linearly with increasing dosage. So the more DNP you take, the greater its effects are, and you will lose weight at a greater dose. Increasing the dose too high though will make you lose vital signs. Other poisons that we, as a society, use daily for therapeutic effect are Paracetamol (kills your liver- and you - in high doses), Digitalis (miracle heart drug in tiny quantities, kills you in higher doses), Nitro Glycerine (again a heart medication, or something to blow things up with).



Superhorse said:


> Increasing dose increases cellular activity and metabolism so yes fat burns quicker...
> 
> 1000mg not a dangerous dose IMO, feels like trash but you need to be going up towards 2g in my opinion to be putting yourself in immediate danger.


1000mg (depending on your weight mate), is not a good dose, and a lot of people will be very ill taking that much, and genuinely some would die. I tried 500mg and it was way too much, felt like crap, couldn't move, couldn't get enough fluids in, not good.

If we assume an average weight of 80Kg (12 1/2 stone) then the LD50 dose would be 2,5000mg, at this dose half the people taking it would die (Lethal Dose 50%). This being the case there will be people dying at much lower doses than that as well.

everyone should start at a low dose and work up slowly to find their sweet spot, not jump in at a big dose and cross their fingers.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ste1337 said:


> Oh and iv been having a lucozade electrolyte drink each day for electrolytes....is this enough? Is there any foods i can eat that contain glycerin? Its one supplement i shrugged off @DiggyV


No mate, the only one is Boots honey, lemon and glycerol cough medicine :lol:

Get it neat form eBay - cheap as chips - you will really only need it if you get a dry / sore throat.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Well ok, given relative weight some small people would die as it's all relative but by the end I was about 95kg, obviously started much higher so I guess I have more leeway. I didn't say it was a good idea, just said what I did and it worked.

I said I felt like **** and was moving like a zombie, basic walking was difficult after about 30mins. Still trained like a beast though and did my cardio.

NO PAIN NO GAIN



DiggyV said:


> DNP is a poison in its truest ense of the word. That is a substance whose effect increases linearly with increasing dosage. So the more DNP you take, the greater its effects are, and you will lose weight at a greater dose. Increasing the dose too high though will make you lose vital signs. Other poisons that we, as a society, use daily for therapeutic effect are Paracetamol (kills your liver- and you - in high doses), Digitalis (miracle heart drug in tiny quantities, kills you in higher doses), Nitro Glycerine (again a heart medication, or something to blow things up with).
> 
> 1000mg (depending on your weight mate), is not a good dose, and a lot of people will be very ill taking that much, and genuinely some would die. I tried 500mg and it was way too much, felt like crap, couldn't move, couldn't get enough fluids in, not good.
> 
> ...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Superhorse said:


> Well ok, given relative weight some small people would die as it's all relative but by the end I was about 95kg, obviously started much higher so I guess I have more leeway. I didn't say it was a good idea, just said what I did and it worked.
> 
> I said I felt like shit and was moving like a zombie, basic walking was difficult after about 30mins. Still trained like a beast though and did my cardio.
> 
> NO PAIN NO GAIN


normally when you stop feeling pain mate someone will probably have called the undertaker! :lol:

at say 100Kg LD50 would be 3200mg, so yes is all weight related as the dosage is spread evenly through the body mass.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Bear in mind I was hitting the tren as well so *HEAT*

All fun and games this bodybuilding malarchy!


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

This:



MunchieBites said:


> wait and see how you react- one day is not enough to gauge how you feel- try a week


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Superhorse said:


> Bear in mind I was hitting the tren as well so *HEAT*
> 
> All fun and games this bodybuilding malarchy!


 :wacko:

I say nothing more :lol:


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Superhorse said:


> Well ok, given relative weight some small people would die as it's all relative but by the end I was about 95kg, obviously started much higher so I guess I have more leeway. I didn't say it was a good idea, just said what I did and it worked.
> 
> I said I felt like **** and was moving like a zombie, basic walking was difficult after about 30mins. Still trained like a beast though and did my cardio.
> 
> NO PAIN NO GAIN


This is *SERIOUSLY* bad advice. If you're new to DNP, do your homework and START LOW. DO NOT go in thinking you're invincible, as this stuff will show you just how much of a meat-puppet you really are.

No pain, no gain my ****. Your ultimate goal here is to end up looking good while you're walking around, not looking good in your open casket at your own funeral.

I've been logging my experience of DNP for the last 11 days, on a low dose, and you have a wide variety of sides that are quite irregular. That's at 125mg. It's also widely acknowledged that much beyond 600mg is getting into "killer" territory, and I really think (given the results I'm seeing after 11 days) it's completely unnecessary.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

It's not advice. I was stating my successful experience and detailing what one can do.

I've said many times before in other threads about the half life and building up in dose, electrolytes etc etc.

600mg is never going to be killer territory, bring something scientific to the table to contextualise that please instead of scaremongering. Half this forum would be dead if that was the case. I don't know what results you are getting but I was going to low single digits bf so let's contextualise here.

I haven't even mentioned that most pills are underdosed anyway (though not dhacks IMO) so very few people are getting the mg they think they are.



BigRedSwitch said:


> This is *SERIOUSLY* bad advice. If you're new to DNP, do your homework and START LOW. DO NOT go in thinking you're invincible, as this stuff will show you just how much of a meat-puppet you really are.
> 
> No pain, no gain my ****. Your ultimate goal here is to end up looking good while you're walking around, not looking good in your open casket at your own funeral.
> 
> I've been logging my experience of DNP for the last 11 days, on a low dose, and you have a wide variety of sides that are quite irregular. That's at 125mg. It's also widely acknowledged that much beyond 600mg is getting into "killer" territory, and I really think (given the results I'm seeing after 11 days) it's completely unnecessary.


----------

